# Can't get connected to the package repositories



## Jens1969 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hello and Good evening,

Bein a complete newbie to FreeBsd I hope my question is not too ridiculous, but I can't connect via ports to the internet repositories in which the data for building up the software, in my case org, is stored. The only message I get is "Not possible fetching xyz", I already tried to ping a website, which seem to have worked fine. Is the address of the Internetpage wrong?
Thanks a lot. J


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 5, 2016)

So using Openoffice ( editors/openoffice-4 )as an example:

Logged in as root you either did this:  `#pkg install apache-openoffice`

Or did something like this as root user:
`#cd /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4/
make config
make install clean`

While the make config piece is optional, either one should have been successful. The pkg install would have been fairly fast in comparison to installing via ports, i.e make install command.

Can you try again and copy/paste your screen output here?


----------

